# Replacement motor for sickle bar mower



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

My father in law got a sickle bar mower for free from a client several years ago. Looks in great shape but he never used it. So the other week I drug it home and tried to get it to run. No dice right away. So tonight I took the carb off' cleaned it, drained the old gas, etc. put it back together and it fires up and runs but rough. Real rough and there is a clank/bang coming from the motor. I did check the oil and it was low but looked clean and I just topped it off. It isn't leaking oil. I'm guessing the motor is toast. It is a troybilt trail blazer vi or vii. It has a 4 hp Briggs on it. Model number is 114982-0184. It's from around 1991. Is the motor toast? That knock/bang isn't comforting and it eventually stalls out no matter what I do with carb or choke. The oil looks real rough now. Not black but almost milky. It fires back up usually but something is wrong. I was hoping there would be an easy he predator swap but the smallest I see is a 5.5 hp. 

Does anyone have experience swapping a motor or have a source for a replacement motor? I don't need the mower. What I wanted it for I can get done with a machete and weed whip but this would have been nice. If I can fix it relatively cheap then great. 

Tia.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

NittanyDoug said:


> My father in law got a sickle bar mower for free from a client several years ago. Looks in great shape but he never used it. So the other week I drug it home and tried to get it to run. No dice right away. So tonight I took the carb off' cleaned it, drained the old gas, etc. put it back together and it fires up and runs but rough. Real rough and there is a clank/bang coming from the motor. I did check the oil and it was low but looked clean and I just topped it off. It isn't leaking oil. I'm guessing the motor is toast. It is a troybilt trail blazer vi or vii. It has a 4 hp Briggs on it. Model number is 114982-0184. It's from around 1991. Is the motor toast? That knock/bang isn't comforting and it eventually stalls out no matter what I do with carb or choke. The oil looks real rough now. Not black but almost milky. It fires back up usually but something is wrong. I was hoping there would be an easy he predator swap but the smallest I see is a 5.5 hp.
> 
> Does anyone have experience swapping a motor or have a source for a replacement motor? I don't need the mower. What I wanted it for I can get done with a machete and weed whip but this would have been nice. If I can fix it relatively cheap then great.
> 
> Tia.


http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_engines?storeId=6970&ipp=24


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Take the muffler off or spark plug out, and see if the piston is chipped or cracked or check for little chunks of metal. That could be the source of the knock/bang. I've had good experience with replacement small engine pistons from repairclinic. Not too hard of a repair either


----------



## in the blood (May 4, 2016)

CaseBones said:


> Take the muffler off or spark plug out, and see if the piston is chipped or cracked or check for little chunks of metal. That could be the source of the knock/bang. I've had good experience with replacement small engine pistons from repairclinic. Not too hard of a repair either


i have a 3 hp briggs for 75 if u want older flat top runs perr


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I dug into things more. The drive belt pulley was all corroded. I cleaned up the pulleys and put a new belt on along with replacing the diaphragm in the carb. It runs like a champ now. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

